
Fastest-growing Airbnb market at risk as lodging-scarce Japan cracks down - JSeymourATL
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/02/19/business/fastest-growing-airbnb-market-risk-lodging-scarce-japan-cracks/#.VsdlAbQrKt9
======
wodenokoto
I'm surprised to see Japan as their fastest growing market. I was very
disappointed with the selection available when I was looking to rent an
apartment last year. While they probably don't have enough accommodation for
the Olympics, I will say that I generally find very cheap accommodation
available in Japan, as opposed to many other countries.

